# Working-BYB cross male :) Critique update



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello everyone, I posted a while back but I think as Einstein matured another picture to critique is appropriate.

Not for breeding purposes of course, just for fun. Feel free to give the good, bad, and ugly. I accept him for who he is anyway.

Anyway, the picture where he is facing left, on a grassy field is from roughly 1.5-2 years ago. Was taken by someone better than me at stacking

The picture where he is facing right, is a recent picture from this weekend. Is my weak attempt at stacking..

I'll appreciate any feedback


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Typing one handed so this will be short. 

Very nice male, a bit long. Good angulation in font though the upper arm is very short. VG angulation rear. OK withers. Good feet/pasterns. Good masculinity.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks Lisa for the critique!  

Is the upper arm what's throwing him off balance in the front and causing the break between the withers? or just part of it?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The short upper arm (elbow to point of shoulder, felt near the chest) usually causes a lack of reach. Falling on his forehand while moving is probably due to his flatter withers and because he has more angulation behind than in front.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Real nice working structure!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

lhczth said:


> Typing one handed so this will be short.
> 
> Very nice male, a bit long. Good angulation in font though the upper arm is very short. VG angulation rear. OK withers. Good feet/pasterns. Good masculinity.


You like him that that much eh? 

(edit, for those without my sense of humor, that was a joke... I simply could not resist the opportunity)


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

cliffson1 said:


> Real nice working structure!


Thanks Cliff, if you have the time and energy I'd love for you to elaborate.

He's very muscular, and very fast, dry I believe as well? but cannot trot for hours without feeling it. He's made for explosive speed not stamina  At least that's my observation but please please everyone correct me if I'm wrong


----------

